# Garage sale - Folkway Music



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Here's the link.
Guelph. Sat May 30th 9 am - 5 pm.
I was there a coupla' years ago and it
was really good. I plan to be there again.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

sweet!

thx for the heads up!


----------

